

Markov-generated Quora questions - cjlm
http://www.quora.com/David-Cole/Quora-eBooks

======
willvarfar
Many years ago - before public Internet even - I wrote a markov 'fog' maker.
It produced complete unintelligible sentences.

But the thing that sticks in the mind was how, on the first run, one phrase
right in the middle somehow stuck out:

    
    
        herbaceous..
    

When you pick such a rare word in the corpus, you kind of railroaded into very
limited continuations:

    
    
        herbaceous border...
    

ok, where will the markov go now?

    
    
        herbaceous border disputes.
    

Loved it! :)

